# Are menstrual-like cramps contractions?



## Amila (Apr 4, 2006)

I am 37 weeks, and yesterday I was feeling extremely mild menstrual-like cramps on and off all day for like 30 seconds, and then this morning, I felt them again a little bit stronger, and lasting a tad longer, like maybe 1 and 1/2 minutes. They aren't regular and feel exactly like period cramps. Are these contractions?


----------



## NaomiLorelie (Sep 2, 2004)

Sounds like mild contractions but I've always had prodromal labor for weeks with all of my pregnancies (started at 33.5 weeks with this one) and had cramps and contractions, sometimes pretty painful, without going into labor.


----------



## ice_chick (Feb 13, 2006)

Sounds like it could be prodromal labor that will go on for another few weeks or it could be that you will be in labor in the next few days. If it is the real thing, they will continue, develop a pattern, get stronger & you may start having some bloody show, then I would get excited. Try & relax, drink lots of water. Good luck!!!


----------



## lizabird (Jan 19, 2004)

That's how my labor started, just felt like I was starting to get my period with cramps, but mine started out pretty regularly, maybe 7 or 10 minutes apart and for me they started about 24 hours before I actually delivered.


----------



## coffeetastesgood (Jul 1, 2006)

My last pregnancy I was pretty crampy the last few weeks but when *real* contractions hit, there was no mistaking them.


----------



## trmpetplaya (May 30, 2005)

That's normal for the last few weeks of pregnancy. I was crampy for about a week before the due date and then on the due date I thought I was in labour, but it was the contractions starting in earnest (inactive labour) and two days later I went into active labour.

I think that's one reason there are so many medicated births... women medicate their period cramps away and those are meant (I think) to prepare us for childbirth. Not having the preparation leads women to medicate the childbirth too...

love and peace.


----------



## Mizelenius (Mar 22, 2003)

With DD#2 I had them at 10 pm and she was born at 5:45 am.


----------



## Kali-burton (Jul 5, 2006)

well theres contractions and CONTRACTIONS... Your body's getting ready but its still planning to wait! Trust me when it's done waiting it will let you know with contractions that you don't have to wonder about! It will be okay!

Kali


----------

